# Chardonnay Label



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I searched around for a nice label... This one caught my eye:















So I tried to reproduce it with some changes:














Not quite the same, but similar, at least. 





What do you think?





Thanks!





Martina


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

BTW, the blue isn't as bright on the original. The compression to 150 kb made the colors go a bit weird on me. 





M.


----------



## masta (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome....you certianly have a true talent with making labels!


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

Another one that I sort of liked....














Mine:














Just throwin' it out there....*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 20, 2005)

Martina,


As always your labels look great! I personally like the 2nd one. I'm trying to design a label for our Chardonnay too. Below is my first attempt. I have a funny cat picture and am trying to make a "Crazy Cat Chardonnay" label but I can't get it right.Since we have 2 crazy cats I thought the name would be appropriate .... lol.


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 20, 2005)

I take that back ... I like #3 best.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

Ooh! That's nice!!!!








I'm not that talented with cutting images out. I've got a "Vignette" option that kind of fades pictures out on the edges. That's about as much as I can do. Plus, I don't have the patience.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

I googled Crazy cat....


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

Just jokin' around... 





It's a lot better than paying bills!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 20, 2005)

Martina, You are fast!!!!Looks like my cat when she knows she is going to get a bath ..






This is the graphic I was thinking about using...


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

I LOVE IT!





That is so good!!!!





I would do it. I can see yellow writing, Yellow border....





Fun!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 20, 2005)

Think you're right, yellow would be good. Once I get it completed I'll post the label. Of course I have plenty of time since we don't plan on getting it into bottles until Nov or Dec.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 20, 2005)

Where do you get a 'Fontana' kit? I never heard of that one.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2005)

I found it on Ebay a while ago. It's been sitting in the carboy for quite a while.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 21, 2005)

So tell us more....


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2005)

Very acidic right now. A little too acidic for my tastes. As I told my father, however, the first swig was "ick" after the 5th, it's "not too bad." Needs more aging, I think. 





Only time will tell.


----------

